

Tourist map of SSD drives - no_gravity
http://things.gnod.com/ssd_drives/

======
oliwarner
It would be good to get some sort of standardised score for performance on
there too (as a sorting factor). And (in that vein) some PCIE SSDs added to
the list.

~~~
joezydeco
If not performance, perhaps Amazon star ratings?

~~~
alsetmusic
I trust arbitrary rating less than raw, testable numbers.

~~~
joezydeco
If a certain SSD gets a number of 1-star ratings that's way out of the
standard deviation, I think that would be a pretty good sign the drive is a
piece of garbage.

~~~
rdc12
Or as often the case with Amazon reviews nobody has a clue what they are
talking about

------
wmf
This is interesting, but I wouldn't use it to guide buying decisions. Just buy
an EVO or MX100; all the second-tier brands are just adding noise:
[http://www.storagereview.com/it_s_game_over_for_most_consume...](http://www.storagereview.com/it_s_game_over_for_most_consumer_ssd_companies)

------
wtallis
See also PCPartPicker's graphs: [http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/internal-hard-
drive/price-per-...](http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/internal-hard-drive/price-
per-gb-vs-capacity/#)

------
devindotcom
Cool, I'll probably make use of this later. Would be nice to have maybe a
color gradient or alpha layer on the items to signify average review scores on
Newegg or whatnot though. I don't buy a drive without reading those.

~~~
no_gravity
Amazon does not provide the scores via their api. And they probably don't like
it when you scrape them. So no easy fix for this one. But if there is interest
in this project, I will look up other options like Newegg.

------
oftenwrong
I was just looking for the flash drive graph from this site yesterday, and
could not find it. What a great coincidence! I like the data-centric approach
to shopping.

P.S. there should be a graph for ATM machines

~~~
no_gravity
Happy to hear you remembered the flash drive map!

ATM Machines? Like this thing?

www.amazon.com/dp/B000UJHCSE/

~~~
oftenwrong
That was just a lame attempt at a joke.

SSD Drive = Solid-State Drive Drive

ATM Machine = Automated Teller Machine Machine

------
no_gravity
Mapped the 200 most popular SSD-Drives by size and price today. Some
interesting patterns emerged. Im not sure yet if they are artefacts or have
some deeper meaning.

~~~
notastartup
very cool way to present price comparison

------
STRiDEX
I find the following to be more effective.
[http://forre.st/storage#ssd](http://forre.st/storage#ssd)

~~~
shawkinaw
Yeah plotting price/GB vs price seemed weird to me. Seems like GB vs price (or
price vs GB) would make more sense, but price/GB vs GB is also better since
you can find the size you're interested in on the x-axis, then look up to find
the best value.

------
graytek
This is spectacular! Not only are consumers winners with this, retailer buyers
would love it too!!!

------
coldcode
Wish there was a find feature to hilite matches. Hard to see where a
particular model lives.

~~~
no_gravity
Matches? You mean add a text search?

~~~
coldcode
Something like that, so you can find where your current SSD lives.

~~~
no_gravity
That's a good idea.

------
ivraatiems
This is awesome. What are the chances you could expand this so that one could
use amazon search terms and custom values to change the graph? That is, could
it be altered so I can search for "top 50 laptops with at least 4GB of RAM?"

~~~
no_gravity
I think that would only be possible when entering the data manually. Amazon
does not really have standardized data of product attributes.

------
r00fus
Any way you could add filters? e.g.: I want only 1TB drives that are SATA
2.5".

Also performance details (maybe read/write iops?)

------
duskwuff
The results for amazon.de include one spinning-platter hard disk. Looks like
it's miscategorized on their site.

~~~
no_gravity
Thanks, thrown that one of the map!

------
monksy
Now I only wish there was an option to filter based on ratings and size of
drive.

------
jabsters
Any chance you can add amazon.ca to the list? ^^;

